# Lacy knit scarf--Leaning Leaf Infinity Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my new scarf to add to the wonderful Infinity scarf idea! This scarf features diagonally patterned stripes and leaves. It is joined on both ends to make this into a ring which you can loop around your neck twice for extra warmth or let it drape loosely with its long length to make a fashion statement like a traditional scarf! It looks great either way! This pattern is worked in fingering weight yarn, so it is light weight yet warm. It starts with a provisional cast-on, then is worked for the entire length desired, and then your live cast-on stitches are joined with the end stitches in the kitchener stitch to make this long loop/ring. Additonally the side edges are worked with a simple edging incorporated into the pattern! There are charts as well as written instructions in this pattern.

You can purchase the pattern for $3.99 with paypal through my pattern stores in Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy! See links below:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaning-leaf-infinity-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/157377548/leaning-leaf-infinity-scarf


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your scarf is absolutely stunning!! I must look into getting this pattern as soon as I'm finished with the scarf I working on!! It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the diagonal look!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Love the diagonal look!


Thank you! This took me 6 tries and chart revisions to get it to what I wanted--lots of ripping out, but now I am very pleased with how it came out!

I just noticed that the title of my topic says leaves instead of LEAF!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> Thank you! This took me 6 tries and chart revisions to get it to what I wanted--lots of ripping out, but now I am very pleased with how it came out!


Oh, I feel your pain about all the tries and the ripping out!  I don't enjoy that part either. Unfortunately, that's all part of creating the design. But like you said, in the end, it's very pleasing to see the result, so it's all well worth the process.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Oh, I feel your pain about all the tries and the ripping out!  I don't enjoy that part either. Unfortunately, that's all part of creating the design. But like you said, in the end, it's very pleasing to see the result, so it's all well worth the process.


That is for sure! I have ripped out many of my designs and started over so I could achieve the look I want for my design. It s quite a process, but I LOVE every minute of it!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

So glad you got this re- posted. We thought we had lost you there


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful green color yarn, workmanship is fantastic! Thanks for all the work you did to make this and thank you for sharing.


----------



## lakecountry (Jul 15, 2013)

Love this pattern. Just purchased it. My granddaughter requested an infinity scarf for Christmas and this will fit the bill perfectly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

How Beautiful! I bet it will sell well.

Anita


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> Here is my new scarf to add to the wonderful Infinity scarf idea! This scarf features diagonally patterned stripes and leaves. It is joined on both ends to make this into a ring which you can loop around your neck twice for extra warmth or let it drape loosely with its long length to make a fashion statement like a traditional scarf! It looks great either way! This pattern is worked in fingering weight yarn, so it is light weight yet warm. It starts with a provisional cast-on, then is worked for the entire length desired, and then your live cast-on stitches are joined with the end stitches in the kitchener stitch to make this long loop/ring. Additonally the side edges are worked with a simple edging incorporated into the pattern! There are charts as well as written instructions in this pattern.
> 
> You can purchase the pattern for $3.99 with paypal through my pattern stores in Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy! See links below:
> 
> ...


I love the crispness and the colour is perfect for this designxx


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

You are very talented, that scarf is drop dead gorgeous


----------

